# PT 24/7 PRO sights



## bh153dc (Aug 25, 2006)

I have looked around but have been unable to find aftermarket sights for my 24/7 PRO 45 ACP. Called Millett, not a big demand they said. Or does anybody know of an aftermarket rear sight that allows for elevation that would fit a 24/7 but not made for it. Thanks


----------

